# 2018 Falcons Julio Jones No Show June Camp, Shows mid-July Cal. Passing Camp



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 11, 2018)

*** See Update for July below June update.

*** Current Question:  Will Julio Jones show up for late July Camp???


Previous June 11th Thread Title - "Julio Jones Not Attending Falcons’ Mandatory Mini-camp - June 2018"



Even if we do not care much for the NFL & in case you did not hear the latest news today, the Atlanta Falcons' situation with Julio Jones is getting more challenging for management.



http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...io-Jones/2173e233-a62e-4220-af45-bb2c58e66ce9
*Falcons release statement on Julio Jones*

Posted 1 hour ago


OR


https://www.ajc.com/sports/football...s-mandatory-mini-camp/JA9f5OTmnxCHqkMzZNC2vL/

*Julio Jones to skip Falcons’ mandatory mini-camp*

1 hour ago



> Jones is not happy with his contract as the market shifted over the offseason with deals signed by Tampa Bay’s Mike Evans, Cleveland’s Jarvis Landry and Kansas City’s Sammy Watkins.





> Jones signed a five-year, $71.2 million contract extension Aug. 31, 2015. The deal included $47 million in guaranteed money, with base salaries of $10.5 million (2018), $12.5 million (2019) and $11.4 million (2020). He’s set to be the seventh-highest paid wide receiver in the league, but has three years remaining on the deal.





> Landry landed a five-year, $75-million deal with Cleveland, Evans signed a five-year, $82.5 million deal with Tampa Bay and Watkins signed a three-year, $48 million deal with Kansas City.





> Also, the wide receiver market figures to continue to surge, with deals for New York Giants’ Odell Beckham Jr., Houston’s DeAndre Hopkins and Cincinnati’s A.J. Green on the horizon.









AND


*** July Update below . . . 



https://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/look-several-players-join-matt-ryan-for-falcons-passing-camp

*LOOK: Several players join Matt Ryan for Falcons’ passing camp*

Monday, July 16, 2018



> It appears this year’s passing camp is underway in California with the following players in attendance: Julio Jones, Calvin Ridley, Russell Gage, Eric Saubert, Reggie Davis, Marvin Hall, Mohamed Sanu, Justin Hardy, Austin Hooper and Ryan.











Falcons highlight tweets:



> 19 July 2018
> 
> Players report for Training Camp one week from today!





> 19 July 2018
> 
> 7 Thursdays away from kickoff . . .






http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...promise-julio-jones-to-talk-deal-after-season

*Falcons promise Julio Jones to talk deal after season*



> With the news that the team won't give Jones a pay raise, the question is whether the wideout will attend training camp when Falcons veterans report July 26





> The man voted the No. 4 overall NFL player by his peers in NFL Network's Top 100 players of 2018 is on a contract that averages $14.25 million per season, eighth highest among receivers.





> If Jones decides he needs to be paid now, skipping camp, preseason and eventually regular season games is his only method to pressure Atlanta. We'll know in a week whether the superstar wideout is willing to employ that little-used strategy.






http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...er-julio-jones-new-contract-according-sources

*Falcons not giving Julio Jones contract extension*



> Atlanta Falcons informed Pro Bowl wide receiver Julio Jones last month that they would not give him a contract extension this season





> Falcons report to training camp next Thursday, and the hope is Jones will report. The first practice is next Friday at 9:20 a.m.





> Jones' average of $14.25 million per year, based on the five-year extension, stands ninth among NFL wide receivers. He was pushed down a slot this week when Brandin Cooks of the Los Angeles Rams signed a five-year extension worth $16 million per year. Antonio Brown of the Pittsburgh Steelers leads all receivers at $17 million per year.





> In terms of guaranteed money, Mike Evans of Tampa Bay tops all receivers at more than $55 million, followed by Houston's DeAndre Hopkins with $49 million and Jones and Cleveland's Jarvis Landry at $47 million.


----------



## Duff (Jun 11, 2018)

So he signed a contract 3 years ago and now  WR’s that signed a more recent contract are getting paid more than him. And he wants more. 

Negative ghost rider. Sit your tail and lose the money would be my reply. Should have thought about that when you signed the long term deal guaranteeing you security.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2018)

Duff said:


> So he signed a contract 3 years ago and now  WR’s that signed a more recent contract are getting paid more than him. And he wants more.
> 
> Negative ghost rider. Sit your tail and lose the money would be my reply. Should have thought about that when you signed the long term deal guaranteeing you security.



Shows hhow stupid he is with a big dose of entitlement. Cut his pay for every second he misses anything.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 11, 2018)

He has been hanging out with Terrell Owens. Hang around poop and you will get some on you. Market has changed for W/R and I don't blame him for wanting more money.

He told everyone that he would be in camp. A mans word should be worth something. Not his...……………………….His star has lost a little twinkle.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Jun 11, 2018)

After the dismal season he had last year and he’s always injured for a period of time. No way they should re-work his contract, especially since it has three years left!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 11, 2018)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> After the dismal season he had last year and he’s always injured for a period of time. No way they should re-work his contract, especially since it has three years left!!


The only players on field for a higher percentage of the snap count are linemen. So other than trench players and the QB, no one is on field more than Julio.

Not bad for someone who is "always injured".


----------



## Duff (Jun 11, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> The only players on field for a higher percentage of the snap count are linemen. So other than trench players and the QB, no one is on field more than Julio.
> 
> Not bad for someone who is "always injured".



That leaves another WR and 2 RB’s that split time. 


Either way, if he was on the field that much, he should have scored more than 3 TD’s


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Jun 12, 2018)

Snaps are great yes, BUT when you’re one of the highest paid players on the team and you only have 3 TD’s in a whole season... come one now!


----------



## joepuppy (Jun 12, 2018)

Pay for performance. Last year he left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jun 12, 2018)

They'd better sign him, or go make ripples and sign OBJ.. OR someone.  Ole Fat wallet Matty may have a hard time justifying all that money without a top 5 talent at each position around him.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 12, 2018)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Snaps are great yes, BUT when you’re one of the highest paid players on the team and you only have 3 TD’s in a whole season... come one now!


Agreed, he definitely had production issues. But your point wasn’t production, your point was injuries. When a player is on field for 75% of the snaps, injuries aren’t the issue. 

Plenty of reasons for the Falcons NOT to renegotiate right now, but injuries ain’t one of em.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 12, 2018)

He has three more years left on his contract.

If he doesn't want to fulfill his contract, I'd be happy if he was barred from playing in the NFL for three more years.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2018)

What ever happened to, When you sign a contract, you uphold your end. So old Julio is jealous that someone is making more than him. That's life Julio, too bad you learned nothing while attending college.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2018)

Just another bonehead idiot with a contract worth millions for playing a childs game. I would send him packing and replace him with someone that wanted to be a team player.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 12, 2018)

All started when the Falcons took two WR's in the recent draft.  The popular opinion at the time was the Falcons had other pressing needs.  He is butt hurt. One of two things will happen.  The Falcons will give him more money (probably this), or it will all over as Julio a Falcon.  Money aside, when healthy and on his game, he simply cannot be single covered and a lot of times can beat double coverage. Going to be interesting.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 12, 2018)

Another reason I don't watch pro football.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 12, 2018)

Sarkesian sucks at getting Julio the ball but 3 TDS and 3 years to go on a contract and you hold out? Conversely, the team can cut you at any moment with no further pay due so it goes both ways...


----------



## tcward (Jun 13, 2018)

It’s the Falcons....who cares?


----------



## tcward (Jun 15, 2018)

You are right....we don’t care. Doesn’t matter to me if they ever snap the ball again.


----------



## DannyW (Jun 16, 2018)

Trade him. I said this last year and the people I was speaking to looked at me like I had just called the Virgin Mary a hooker....they were shocked. 

A great player but the typical Julio produces 2-3 off the chart performances every year, and for the rest of the games he is either hurt or double-teamed. He is 29 years old and entering the 2nd half of his career where injuries become more frequent and players start losing step or half-step on their speed and quickness.

His trade value will never again be higher than it is now. Trade him and get an all-pro type young defensive lineman, plus maybe a couple of high draft picks. We got the best years of Julio's career, and now it's time to move on.


----------



## gunnurse (Jun 16, 2018)

Julio, Julio. Wherefore art thou Julio! Who cares! I watched zero hours of NFL last year. I just dropped by to stir the pot.

Julio Wholio?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2018)

I feel so sorry for these guys playing a game, struggling to get by. I would like to see any of them raise a wife and a couple of their children on the wages that the people who pays their salary, live on. These guy in the NFL have an unrealistic opinion of their worth. They are not heroes, the guys that stormed Normandy, so they have this opportunity are the heroes. Ask ten of them where Normandy beach is located, and you might get one right answer. I personally like to see completely empty stadiums at their games for a few years. so that would have to get a real job.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 18, 2018)

DannyW said:


> A great player but the typical Julio produces 2-3 off the chart performances every year, and for the rest of the games he is either hurt or double-teamed. He is 29 years old and entering the 2nd half of his career where injuries become more frequent and players start losing step or half-step on their speed and quickness.



And still finished 2nd in receiving yards and less than 100 yards behind 1st.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 20, 2018)

Updated Post #1 & thread title with recent news updates. 

Julio does NOT show for June mini-camp. 

Julio shows for Ryan's mid-July California passing camp. 

Will Julio show for late-July camp???


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 20, 2018)

Devil's advocate. For those saying he agreed to the contract, he should honor it... what about from the team end? The Falcons brass also signed that same contract, and yet, they can release him at any point during that contract and walk away from the majority of the financial commitments they made to him. They can release him for no reason other to save money if they so choose. No other sport can a team release a player without still being on the hook for that players salary. Just look at the Braves with Dan Uggla and Adrian Gonzalez or the Hawks and Carmelo Anthony.

Personally, I don't care much at all for the NFL, one reason being the one sided contracts. Yeah, these players are getting played to play a game, but more often than not, only a small percentage of a players salary is actually guaranteed. Owners really have little reason to be loyal to the players. Loyalty works both ways.

And fwiw... he didn't go to Bama for the education as was alluded to in an earlier post...


----------



## TinKnocker (Jul 20, 2018)

He's already gotten 35mil in guaranteed money. 

The only person anyone (including Julio) should be upset with is Julio's agent. What an idiot, getting an elite receiver into a FIVE YEAR deal that is up for renegotiation AFTER his player's prime. He lost money and lost Julio money working that deal. No elite player should ever sign a long term deal that renews after they are 30 years old. 

Had he signed a 3 year deal instead of 5, he would have been up for renewal right now anyways. His agent is a dummy and he's a dummy for not thinking long term.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm hearing thru the grapevine he is going to be signing a new 4 year deal next year with Alabama.


----------



## DannyW (Jul 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> The only person anyone (including Julio) should be upset with is Julio's agent. What an idiot, getting an elite receiver into a FIVE YEAR deal that is up for renegotiation AFTER his player's prime. He lost money and lost Julio money working that deal. No elite player should ever sign a long term deal that renews after they are 30 years old.
> 
> Had he signed a 3 year deal instead of 5, he would have been up for renewal right now anyways. His agent is a dummy and he's a dummy for not thinking long term.



Agreed...if Julio is upset it should be with his agent for negotiating a bad deal, and then advising him to accept it.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 21, 2018)

Julio prolly comes strolling into camp right before Regular season game one, then hurts his foot, leg or ankle right away.


----------



## DannyW (Jul 24, 2018)

Now what? Julio is digging in his heels and refusing to report to training camp later this week.

I stand behind what I said in my June 16 post...trade him. If I were Dimitrioff I would be on the phone with every GM in the league trying to see how many 1st round draft picks I could get for him.

Hey...here is an idea...Aaron Donald is also holding out. Trade Julio for Donald straight up, then LA can give Julio the contract he wants, and Atlanta can give Donald the contract he wants. The teams save face by not caving in to the demands of their original player, and both players get what they want. Win-win. 

And Atlanta gets an absolute stud D-lineman.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 24, 2018)

From the many recent news reports, sounds like Julio will be pulling the old Roddy White stunt & not show up this week to Falcons camp. 



https://www.myajc.com/sports/footba...ut-from-training-camp/3btpJWPsuuJqgXIhKLq5uJ/ 

*Julio Jones to hold out from training camp*



> The last Falcons player to holdout was wide receiver Roddy White back in 2009. He held out for six days.





> The Falcons gave White a six-year, $50 million contract extension, with $18 million guaranteed, in 2009 after a six-day holdout. White had one year remaining on his contract before the new deal was reached.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jul 24, 2018)

DannyW said:


> Now what? Julio is digging in his heels and refusing to report to training camp later this week.
> 
> I stand behind what I said in my June 16 post...trade him. If I were Dimitrioff I would be on the phone with every GM in the league trying to see how many 1st round draft picks I could get for him.
> 
> ...


The falcons and common sense doesn’t belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 25, 2018)

I would explain it to him like this.  You are under contract for three more years. We can't get back what we gave up to get you. So including two franchise tags you will be here for five more years. Until you actually play a full season no negotiating. Now get your soft tail on the field... It would come out differently but this is a G rated sight..


----------



## elfiii (Jul 25, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Another reason I don't watch pro football.



Just so everybody knows I don't watch pro football.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 25, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Just so everybody knows I don't watch pro football.


I came in here just to post this. I couldn't care less if they all quit. I'll never lay eyes on a NFL game in my life, been two years so for.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2018)

go dogs who hate  the nfl


----------



## elfiii (Jul 25, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> I came in here just to post this. I couldn't care less if they all quit. I'll never lay eyes on a NFL game in my life, been two years so for.



I watched the Super Bowl this year and it wasn't that good. Prolly won't watch a single game this year unless I'm bored to tears which isn't likely during deer season.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2018)

Maybe the idiot can get a position on Stacey Abrams campaign. Entourage? Personal Security? Or just general thug flunky like Keisha Lance Bottoms has on her staff.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jul 25, 2018)

Quinn and Dimitroff get extensions and renegotiated contracts. What an awesome slap in the face to Julio.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 26, 2018)

In case you did not hear the Falcons' management announcement, let's include the quote below.

Guess time will tell if Julio really does show at this morning's & tomorrow's 1st day of training camp.



9-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022328631714934786


53-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022282854657474560


https://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/falcons-announce-that-receiver-julio-jones-will-report-to-camp

*Falcons announce that receiver Julio Jones will report to camp*

Wednesday, July 25, 2018 11:50 PM



> Here is the statement Dimitroff released:
> 
> “We have had continued dialogue all offseason with Julio and his representation. We have come to an agreement with Julio, and we will re-address everything in 2019. I appreciate everyone’s hard work and communication on this. This adjustment does not impede us from working on other extensions with other key members of our football team. We will continue to work on those contracts going forward.”


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 26, 2018)

I say this every year up in heah! Don't waste your life on the Falcons. 

I hope Hoolio goes to the way of Kaepernick.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jul 26, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Don't waste your life on the Falcons.


Is DVR space acceptable?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 27, 2018)

Looks like a $3-Million "adjustment" brought Julio back.



16-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022570856705351685


Time = 1:43

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022553390008557571



https://www.myajc.com/blog/mark-bra...come-camp-sigh-relief/PDNI0iAKORpBL1LUNjNfTI/ 

*Julio’s strange holdout ends. Welcome to Camp Sigh of Relief*



> Salient parts: “We have come to an agreement” isn’t the same as “We’ve given him all he wanted.” The Falcons haven’t ripped up his existing contract. They’ve just added a bit -- *$3 million*, according to esteemed colleague D. Orlando Ledbetter -- to what was there.












https://www.myajc.com/sports/footba...nes-bizarre-offseason/nPJOA6myAORBVshZqZDnnN/

*A look back at Julio Jones’ bizarre offseason*

*Jones received $3 million adjustment *



> *July 25* – Talks intensify and team *reached an agreement to make an “adjustment”* to Jones’ contract. At 11:57 a.m. the team announces that Jones will report for training camp.  *Jones received a $3 million adjustment to his contract*, a source told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 28, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Is DVR space acceptable?


Nope, let em go,..... just let em go Knocker, they'll be fine buying moma a mansion and grunting at each other.


----------

